# ride double agent



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Yup. If you had asked me for a binding for charging everything at mach 5 I would have suggested only the Double Agents.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

The Double Agents are stiffer than the SPIs. That's super stiff! The great thing about the DAs though is the adjustability. You can adjust the ankle strap's flex with various inserts. Very cool if you ask me. So if you want it to ride a little more forgiving for days you feel like taking it easy, the DA will allow that. Although the highbacks will stay stiff.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

it's too bad they discontinued the CAD and replaced the SPi with the NRC (and kept the SPi name)


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Meh, I think the Double Agents are a good attempt at a replacement and the "new" SPi's are still well done...


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I believe the Double Agents took the CAD's place. I will even say they are better due to the adjustability.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Leo said:


> I believe the Double Agents took the CAD's place. I will even say they are better due to the adjustability.


You mean the fully adjustable cantbed that exists on the CAD but doesn't exist on the Double Agent?

Or the custom flex ankle strap that exists on both?

Or the softer highback?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> You mean the fully adjustable cantbed that exists on the CAD but doesn't exist on the Double Agent?
> 
> Or the custom flex ankle strap that exists on both?
> 
> Or the softer highback?


The DA do have adjustable footbeds: wedgie 3.0 and 4.0. The highback has been refined. I wouldn't say softer. I'd say smoother rather than being straight hard and stiff.

But I do stand corrected about adjustability. The CADs were ultra adjustable. I'm guessing that's why it was retired though. It was more complicated to adjust than the Double Agents.

I really like ride's toe straps and highbacks this year. They have a very solid line up of excellent bindings.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

2010 CAD custombed -> 2010 SPi wedgebied -> 2011 Double Agent wedgiebed -> 2011 SPi wedgiebed (2010 NRC custombed) -> 2010 RX wedgiebed -> 2011 Revolt wedgiebed


----------

